# Gobbling reports! Post em here...



## Jack Flynn

Gobbling gooood in Taliaferro County this morning. Heard 6 total at two stops. Gobbling all by themselves.  I wanted to go to em bad just the season hasn't gotten here yetCan we make this thread a sticky?


----------



## hawglips

Saw some breeding take place on Sat. 2/23, in NC.

Heard a bird gobble twice on the early a.m. roost in NC on Sun. 2/17.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

haven't personally heard them but i had a customer of mine come in earlier this week and said that on his property in hancock co they were tearing it up this past weekend, said he heard 6 different birds gobbling and a couple of em gobbled up til around 9 am, said they were gobbling at the beagles trying to run the rabbits


----------



## Huntinfool

Sunday is supposed to be pretty warm, so I'm trying to decide whether to go out tomorrow and listen or just wait till Sunday.  Heck, may do both.  If I hear anything, I'll let y'all know.


----------



## blong

JEFF DAVIS CO. MS.
clear 44 * no gobbles
5:30-8:00 am


----------



## sdguide

birds are crankin'!!!!!!


----------



## gobble157

Gobbling in Ohio, but they gobble all the time here. Definitely alot more gobbling than usual though. They're gettin' ready!


----------



## tbgator

Heard 3 hammerin this morning in South Ga. Started late but gobbled for awhile.


----------



## woody10

had 5 hammerin down this morning in one stop


----------



## Sheriff Taylor

I was out in north Bryan county this morning.  6 Wood ducksw came busting out of a small roost pond and set off 2 gobblers in an adjacent tree line.  At 6:50 I heard some tree yelps and saw 12 hens fly down.  two minutes later a huge tom hit the ground and went into full strutt to the rear of the formation.  At the same time in an adjacent field 4 or 5 other toms started in, shock gobbling to crows and other woods sounds.  ONce they hit the ground it got as quiet as church.


----------



## BOSSOFTHEWOODS

Just 2 located on ONF, did see a hen by herself though!


----------



## F14Gunner

*Ready to Hunt*

Here is a couple of pic form our property.


----------



## hambone44

gobbling pretty regular north florida


----------



## rabbid-559

they are fired up in Taylor/Madison FL.


----------



## goob

I heard one in White County a few days ago......


----------



## I_like_to_hunt

in Goergia season starts March 22 but i just went up to my land in Crawfordville/GA and herd 4 Gobblers up in the roost just cant wait till the season starts.


----------



## wooly

F14Gunner said:


> Here is a couple of pic form our property.


What kind of camera? Those pics are really sharp.


----------



## earth mover

Heard    3    in   ONF   this    past  weekend.


----------



## H2OFowler

*Didn't go this morning but...*

Apparently I chose the worst morning to sleep in.    Everyone I've heard from said they were going crazy this morning.  I heard a report of 12 different gobblers at Chickasawhatchee.

I thought I'd wait til tomorrow because the temp was supposed to be a little higher and I thought it was going to be clear.  Now they're saying 100% chance of rain at sunrise.  

Looking like Monday or Tuesday may be nice down here.


----------



## Timberdawg

Great now everybody and their brother will be hunting my turkeys on Chickasawhatchee.


----------



## stev

I heard  a couple in the forest right at twilight.Nothing to aggressive yet.


----------



## H2OFowler

Timberdawg said:


> Great now everybody and their brother will be hunting my turkeys on Chickasawhatchee.




"Everybody and their brother" was already heading to Chickasawhatchee.  And forget their brothers, you just need to be worried about your own brother-in-law.


----------



## captainhook

They are gobbling decent around these parts Jack.


----------



## rabbid-559

did the cold snap slow them down in your neck of he woods any? They slowed a little here in N. FL. but I did hear 5 this morning gobble a few times each


----------



## ZJR

haven't heard any yet in Floyd Co., Ga. but I have seen some.


----------



## sniper

they are starting to get fired up in central georgia I watched 5 gobblers strutting with a bunch of hens yesterday they were so fired up I made them gobble by honking my horn several times,two of the gobblers never came out of strut


----------



## Strutter

*Hammering in Jeff Davis*

I heard at least nine different birds at two stops about a mile apart in Jeff Davis County this morning.


----------



## long beards

heard 3 waitin on the school bus this morning in between cumming an dawsonville


----------



## gigem

Heard 4 birds this morning gobbling there heads off, in Peach Co.


----------



## bowtie

seen 2 struters sunday morning at 10:00 had 8 hens with them...seen 2 more struters that evening


----------



## gspbrad

6-8 birds hammering it this morning in north Troup county


----------



## pelia1

Heard 1 in Harris County this morning at daybreak from my driveway.  I only listened for about 2 minutes and heard him gobble at least twice.


----------



## earth mover

There   starting   to   gobble   real  good  in   Butts   and   Jasper  Co.


----------



## cpowel10

Heard 4 monday morning, I'm going again in the morning.  

I watched 4 gobblers strut for about 20 hens last week on my way home from work.

All in Worth County


----------



## threadfin-nole

heard 3 in Harris county this morning...


----------



## NICK_BOWHUNTER

None In Henry  So Far


----------



## dognducks

Gobbled all morning in Paulding County. Left around 10  am and saw some strutting in a field across from the property.


----------



## RBoleman

DIDN'T HEAR ANY


----------



## hizzoner51

Sandersville, off Linton Road. One gobble, hens talking in the tree, then silent.......


----------



## earth mover

none  this     morning    on    onf.


----------



## bestbucks

Heard at least 15 gobbling in Oconee river swamp last weekend.


----------



## douglasgerlach

None yet in cherokee.  You wouldn't know there was a bird in the country.


----------



## Donny

I went a week ago and heard several and one was gobbling every breath he took.By the way it was in  in troup county.


----------



## cpowel10

Weather was horrible this morning, but I did hear one gobble


----------



## jl840

Heard three to four different gobblers this morning in Lowndes County.


----------



## CassGA

Had 3 hammerin' this morn in Talbot County.


----------



## yarddog21

went to my club in twiggs this morning heard 2 birds got a big one on film. CANT WAIT TILL THE OPENER!!!!!!


----------



## BROWNING 260

heard one this morning in sumter co.


----------



## whitetaco02

Went to my club in Twiggs and heard 6 different birds.  I was only on one small corner of the property as well!!


----------



## rifleroom

*Wind in Ware County*

NOthin but wind and clouds in Ware County. Not even a fresh track!


----------



## BR549

heard 3 different birds in Macon Co. this morning - 2 of which were really going to town.


----------



## earth mover

Only     one  gobble   this   morning .hope   it  gets    better   by   opening    weekend.


----------



## BOWROD

Heard 4 This Morning In Troup Cnty, Gobbled Up Till About 9;30!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Termite

They where doing it good this morning in Perry Florida.  Heard 5 different birds & a club member got his first bird(a jake) this morning.


----------



## Dustin Pate

Heard 6 tearing up the woods all morning in Heard County Saturday.


----------



## BubbaD

Man I really didn't need anything else to help me loose sleep...

Heard 4 gobbling this morning in Meriwether Co. I suspect they could have been heard from the court house in Greenville


----------



## TenPtr

Heard one tearing it up this morning in Newton County.  He shut up after flydown.


----------



## TurkeyManiac

We stopped counting at 11 on the Duckroost in Washington County


----------



## rifleroom

Hammerin down in Ware County this morning. I went out to my club
this morning before daylight and I had four birds around me with the farthest being about 400 yards from me and the closest about 200 yards. They were gettin with it in the tree but when they hit the ground they shut off. Thats Okay though, I'll be there every morning this week to listen! Good luck to all y'all this weekned!


----------



## jl840

Gobbling good in Lowndes this morning. Saw one longbeard, one jake, two hens, two does, and a 4 point (still had his antlers).


----------



## kcausey

Heard 5 In Twiggs Last Saturday....gobbled Very, Very Late, Hour After Day Break.


----------



## Beasley

Any gobbling in  Tattanal or Emanuel counties.


----------



## ZJR

Has anybody heard any in the Floyd co. area?


----------



## BUCK 87JT

They were hammerin monday evening in monroe county


----------



## biggtruxx

they were singing loud monday morning in jasper


----------



## bigdaddy5

*Dexter (Laurens County) Toms?*

Any noise around the Dexter area (Laurens County)?


----------



## ProlineNSX

Thanks guy's..........   Can't wait until sunrise tomorrow!!!:


----------



## JFKFLA

*Laurens county- Dexter*

BigDaddy5 just called me and said the gobbeling is off the hook near Dexter. He said he had 3 Toms come within 15 yds of him. Tomorrow morning


----------



## cpowel10

Worth was pretty quiet this morning. A few were talking, but not many.


----------



## Arrow3

Went to two different places this morning in Oglethorpe County...heard 1 bird on each place...One of them gobbled at least 60 times.


----------



## kevincox

I heard 5 in Washington County this am


----------



## Son

Miller co. Heard nothing, saw only one hen track and millions of mosquitos.


----------



## earth mover

Thay   were   really   fired   up   this    morning     on  the     ONF.Good    Luck    everbody.


----------



## Big Country

Just put 3 birds to bed gobblin. I must be crazy I am going to Oconee in the mornin. crappie fishing


----------



## jsullens21

*Jackson Co.*

Birds gobbling good this morning. Try to roost some this afternoon.


----------



## rmucken1

Saturday:  Located one at 7:00am.  I had him gobbling real good for about thirty minutes, then he vanished.

Sunday:  Same field, located two goblers on a ridge, they gobbled their heads off, and then vanished:


I think they are all hened up.


----------



## Sterlo58

*Gobblin up a storm*

They were shakin the woods Saturday morning. I called the bird in the picture in for a friend. That was his first bird.
It had two beards, one 11" and one 6" plus 1 1/4" spurs.
It was rattlin' the woods gobblin like crazy all the way until he met his maker.


----------



## BIGHORN26

Anything in cherokee?? Went opening mornin and heard one gobble from the roost.


----------



## bigdaddy5

The toms were all over our place in Dexter this weekend.  Friday I saw a total of 5 big birds and a couple of jakes out in the field (three got within about 15 yards of me - that was cool).  Saw one tom late Saturday in the woods and heard them gobbling all over the place in the AM.  Saw nothing on Sunday morning, but again they were gobbling all around us.  Hats off to GPHC for the bird (2 beards) he shot late Saturday afternoon on his property in Dexter.


----------



## PChunter

went this afternoon in Paulding didn't hear any gobbling but, I did see 1 tom and 6 hens


----------



## ProlineNSX

Hey guy's......  Just got back from a 3 day Dukes Creek hunt.  Saw about 20 hens, saw and heard NO toms.  Headed to my club in Putnum this weekend.  Any reports on gobbling in that area???


----------



## PChunter

they were gobbling pretty good in paulding co. this morning until around 9am, then got on three hot gobbling birds at 2pm but, I was waiting for my buddy to get there before going after them, and by then a bunch of hens came in. then at 730pm I heard one bird gobble three times and that was it.


----------



## Chasm

Anyone hunting Cedar Creek?


----------



## Husky Bottoms

*Meriwether County*

Saw about 5 in the field yesterday around 3, 2 huge toms but none made a sound.  Heard a couple gobble on the roost this morning but nothing after that.  HUnted all day today and only saw a hen for about 5 minutes


----------



## GT Whitetail

Gobbling good in Douglasville... Were gobbling on their own this AM. No luck in getting one though..


----------



## Joel

They're going good in Jasper County.  Heard six for sure and maybe as many as ten on my lease.  Gobbled good up until about nine then it started tappering off.


----------



## Gut_Pile

3/28    5 birds heard in Upson County

3/30    3 birds heard in Upson County

both days birds gobblin up to around 9am


----------



## huntininmilan

TELFAIR
birds gobbled good on the roost everyday last week and on sat morn just a little on sun morn was real windy and overcast but everyday by 8-830 they were tight lipped and henned up with occassional gobble here and there early afternoon but if they gobbled enough and you didn't get on them they were henned up again and back in the food plots by anywhere from 330- 430 in the afternoon. They definitely aren't lonely and desperate in my part of the woods yet.....


----------



## chambers270

Went yesterday morning (Brantley County) and didnt hear anything but Owls, a Hawk and some Crows on the club.

Anybody been in this area?


----------



## huntmstr

gobbled well all weekend (laurens/johnson counties) until about 9 am, but they were really henned up bad.  killed a stud monday 22lbs 9 oz, 12 1/4" beard, 1 3/8" spurs.  got within 40 yards of his roost tree and watched him gobble and strut on the limb.  he flew down away from me, so I yelped once softly and he gobbled once. then he circled and cambe up the hill angling away.  finally killed him at 61 yds.


----------



## chambers270

Had 2 gobbling hard this morning at 6:45, one slacked off but the other was gobbling until around 8:30.

Brantley County
Chris


----------



## JJ F

Think They Might Be With Hens In Lamar Co.heard One Gobble All Last Weekend But Did See One Poacher,could Had Something To Do With It.


----------



## Hunt_For_Ever

As of sunday to Wensday not gobbling good, although still killed one!


----------



## BROWNING 260

Some guys I know went this morning and they were hammering it until they flew down


----------



## PChunter

had two going this AM but didn't start until 8am, then had one gobble 4 times at 4 pm this afternoon in Paulding Co. But, they are not just wearing it out yet.


----------



## Phillip Thurmond

I went Saturday morning and did not hear a peep.  Did anyone else hear anything?


----------



## JBax26

I didn't hear a peep all weekend and hunted most of the day


----------



## earth mover

I  went  onf    this   past  weekend  .     Had   four     birds     gobbling . But    I    could   not   close  the  deal     on     any   of  them


----------



## kevincox

earth mover said:


> I  went  onf    this   past  weekend  .     Had   four     birds     gobbling . But    I    could   not   close  the  deal     on     any   of  them



SAME FOR ME THIS MORNING!


----------



## Ace1313

Had three birds going crazy this morning in Cherokee.  One bird shock gobbled at every crow.  I could not close the deal he stayed about 100 yds. above me I move up on him he gobbled twice then disappeared.


----------



## abking

Where do you hunt in Cherokee cty?  I am hunting in Cobb Legion Hunting Club, and was wondering if they are still gobbling in this area.


----------



## Ace1313

Ballground area off of exit 27.  Big family farm that backs up to the airport.


----------



## chambers270

Fri  4-25 Heard one bird gobble aprox 75 times
Sat 4-26 Heard one gobble over 219 times somebody else shot at him
Mon 4-28 Same bird but only gobbled about 8 or 10 times
Thur 5-1 He gobble at my owl call one time at 6:30 and not another peep.

I just can't figure this bird out, he must have radar
Chris


----------



## schwingshooter870

two gobbles in putnam. then nothing. 10 o clock got one fired up and the 870 shut him up.  gobbled 20 to 30 times once fired up.


----------



## BOSSOFTHEWOODS

Heard 3 this AM. 

IN MY DREAMS!


----------



## long beards

heard 1 sat am crows were driving him insane


----------



## Clark_Kent

I heard one this morning in northwest Bartow county he gobbled for close to an hour, First time I ever heard one gobble in November.


mike


----------



## rocket

Heard a jake and a Tom this morning in Randolph county


----------



## deerbuster

Heard two or three jakes this morning, and 2 weeks ago heard a big boy. All in Wilcox


----------



## albrown100

heard a gobbler tearin it up right before christmas on our huntin club! Cant wait till March!!!


----------



## zaenglein

*gobbles*

i know its early but i cant hardly wait no more-anybody heard any gobbles yet?


----------



## Cane_Creek

Warmer weather by the weekend into next week may get the transformation going....


----------



## GooGoos

Towards the beging if Janary during deer season still, me and dad could here what sounded like a young jake trying to gobble and we heard some hens.


----------



## albrown100

Yea I am starting to get THE FEVER! I dragged all my calls out last weekend and started tuning them up. That is a nice lookin buck there GooGoos, what part of S E Ga  u in ? Iam in Bulloch Co


----------



## gottabowhunt

*Gobblin'*

all around a cell antena I was workin on this morning, saw maybe 14hens with 7-8 gobblers that would not shut up!!!  Man Im ready!!!


----------



## HUNTIN4LIFE

Heard one this morning in Troup County but he would only gobble twice.


----------



## firehd830

cant wait to hear them gobbling in the mtns


----------



## Killer41

Last weekend I was practicing my mouth call and my buddy said I had 2 0r 3 gobblers all torn up, then my dad said he could hear one answering me everytime I clucked - We were in Taliferro


----------



## Ace1313

Had three shock gobble on Monday in Cherokee when I slammed the truck  door.  They were with hens.


----------



## earth mover

The   Toms   have  been   struting   in   Butts  Co.   everday   this  week.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

well i had bout 5 toms shock gobble while i was  hunting squirrel hunting


----------



## Curtis-UGA

Went rabbit hunting in Taylor Co. on Sat the 21st. Two were hammering up untill 8:30. Probably gobbled 50+ times!


----------



## Robk

got to within 15 yards of these birds today.   nine birds and 4 of them were decent 2 year olds.  Couple of them started trying to strut right after my batteries died.


----------



## Slingshot85

heard 4 gobbling yesterday morning but one was hammering. that was in hart co.


----------



## clintcc

HUNTIN4LIFE said:


> Heard one this morning in Troup County but he would only gobble twice.



Thats a good sign! maybe i need to get out and see what they are doing on my place!


----------



## celticfisherman

Saw 4 this afternoon in a field while driving home. 1 was half way strutting. Just posturing around his home boys... Man it really gets you fired up!!!


----------



## mickstack

Never hunted anywhere but Pa. and Ny. It's a little early yet round here.


----------



## PaulD

Tattnall Co. is on!


----------



## hoghunter17

when does turkey season come in at Jones County?


----------



## Arrow3

hoghunter17 said:


> when does turkey season come in at Jones County?



Same time is comes in all over the state....March 21st


----------



## hoghunter17

thanks
whens it go out


----------



## JamesG

hoghunter17 said:


> thanks
> whens it go out


Are you serious? its in your signature


----------



## dwills

Saw two strutters in a field in Morgan Co. It's getting close boys!


----------



## littletime

They were gobblin in Twiggs


----------



## deerbuster

Went and listen this past Saturday, and they are hammerin in Wilcox county.


----------



## BowtechRedneck

Hey guys I've never bow hunted turkey before and have decided to give it a try this year.My problem is.I don't have anywhere to go.Does anyone know someone with some land or that may live near Middle Ga that would be kind enough to take a good Ole boy out.I'm pretty sure its to late to be asking know that the time is so close to turkey season.If not Id still like to maybe meet or get together to shoot our bows one weekend maybe tune them in or show one another how well tuned mine is.I'm just a poor boy with a bowtech and I'm pretty sure theres nobody in my neighborhood to share the passion that I love.Well I haven't seen anyone else wearing a cowboy hat yet so to speak just doo rags.Also does's the WMA and NWR's around here have turkey hunting?


----------



## DBrannon

Well, got up early this morning and boy did it pay off. The birds were gobblin away at some crows and woodpeckers deep in the hardwoods. Man, the 21st cannot come soon enough!


----------



## cnw38

What county ?


----------



## earth mover

The  turkeys   were   talking  there   heads   off  in   jasper  co   this  morning.


----------



## woods-n-water

heard three talking good this morning!!!!!!!     (upson cty)


----------



## jlc557

*Gobbling*

Real foggy out this morning. But heard a few gobblers going at it this morning. Early County


----------



## White Stag

Heard two or three early this morning in paulding co.


----------



## kyhunter

Got light sooner than I thought this morning so I got there a little late,  didn't hear any gobblers but did hear some hen chatter and saw two long beards with some hens, another guy at the club saw about 50 he said.  Jefferson co


----------



## DBrannon

plenty of gobbling this morning...its almost time ya'll!!!


----------



## JohnBenoit09

heard two in Irwin County at 7:30 AM. It was very foggy which is what I believe shut them up. Other than that, what a beautiful morning and was able to video some deer in the wheat field


----------



## jlc557

*Fog*

Fog just lifted about 30 minutes ago. Early County


----------



## returntoarchery

Heard 2 a good bit east of Conyers. One at 7:15 am then another at 7:30 am in a different direction from the first.


----------



## Jody Hawk

Plenty of gobbling in Morgan Co. this morning !!!!!!! They gobbled up until 9 am !!!!!!!


----------



## redneck83

heard one single gobble this mornin in stephens county at 
7:40.  was a little late getting there so he may have gobbled more on the limb.  he shock gobbled at a crow.  also saw 6 gobblers all by themselves no hens anywhere in sight!!!


----------



## sman

Finally heard one this morning in Tattnall.  Saw one group of 25 hens without any gobblers.


----------



## Robk

While not gobbling I did sit within 50 yards of a nice pair of toms this evening.  2 toms, a jake and 5 hens fed right past me.  One other bird flew up in the hardwood drain I was sitting on that I couldn't make out.  Gonna be a long 12 days.


----------



## Gut_Pile

heard 4 hammering this morning in baldwin county


----------



## bowtie

3 different this morning in monroe county


----------



## TurkeyManiac

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UloZ-3FArw&feature=channel_page 
I took on my camera last Sunday Am in Washington county. 1st 30 seconds are the best. I have 3 gobbling every few seconds with one of those you hear really well at the 23 second mark. Lots of hen in the trees early also. Excuse the owling. Im not in mid-season form yet. Also, not my "A" calls for the calling. :0 )
Turn it up!


----------



## trkyburns

Went out Saturday morning in Floyd County.  Saw one group of about 5 hens including what looked like a bearded hen with a real real thin but surprisingly long (approx 5") beard.

Did not hear a gobble on Saturday.  But I gobbled when I got up this morning.  My wife slapped me and told me to be quiet she was trying to sleep.


----------



## gspbrad

Heard a few in Troup this morning.


----------



## hog trappa

cedar creek today silent as can be


----------



## G Duck

Heard one in Brantley, ton of hens


----------



## Ricky

5-6 different birds hammerin' til about 10:30-11:00 yesterday morning in Jackson.


----------



## fspch

Heard 9 different gobblers in three different locations in Merriwether yesterday. Gobbled from 7:40 till 9:30. This is gonna be good.


----------



## jlc557

anyone have any luck hearing any this morning?


----------



## LeePea

I heard 7 or 8 this morning in Wilkes/ogelthorpe county line. Last one I heard gobble was around 8:45.


----------



## kyhunter

I've been the last five mornings in three different counties and have only heard one bird.  There are birds on all three properties, just flying down and getting with hens quick and being quiet.  I keep seeing Toms with hens everyday their just quiet.  Might be boring if nothing changes


----------



## g24dawggone

*Stoeger 2000 12 ga for sale!!!*

I am selling my 12 ga stoeger 2000  3 " advantage camo with chokes(turkey choke also) very nice gun comes with sling..... i am no longer turkey hunting make someone a nice gun at a nice deal... i paid 525.00 for gun and 30.00 for the choke i will take 375.00 cash call 478-319-0036
478-986-1048  or email g24dawggone@yahoo.com   let me know it wont last long.... turkey season is right round teh corner


----------



## DBrannon

Still hearing plenty of gobbling in Walker County. I had one bird this morning that gobbled at everything that made a noise. Counted at least 4 different birds going at it. They calmed down around 830


----------



## LeePea

Went to another tract in Wilkes county this morning heard 2 birds they only gobbled 2 or 3 times apiece. I don't know if the wind and weather had anything to do with them being so quite this morning.


----------



## kyhunter

Finally heard a couple of birds gobble this morning in west Hancock co close to Oconee River.  They where roosted together with hens next to a food plot.  1st gobble was 7:33 they gobbled at me hooting and at some crows probably 8 times a piece.  One hit the ground at 7:42 gobbled twice and we left.


----------



## schwingshooter870

2 buddies in totally different bottoms heard nothing at cedar creek two days in a row.


----------



## hoppie

Finally I get a few minutes to go listen in the morning and this awesome weather moves in. Heard some birds, but none were speaking the right language. My brother saw a big strutter with around thirty hens and 2 other longbeards hanging out about 100 yards away earlier this afternoon.


----------



## HuntNTails

I finally got up early this morning and went to listen. Heard two on one tract and one on another tract. They weren't burning it up, but at least I heard some. I decided to leave because I was so close to the first two, but they gobbled about 15 times between them. Got my fever up and can't wait til sat morning.


----------



## The Termite

Not one bird has gobbled on our property in Perry Fl for the last couple of weeks.  See the birds but they are very quiet.  One of our members is retired and has been out every morning listening.


----------



## rastus270

Heard 3 gobbles, this past saturday in merriwether co.


----------



## chambers270

It was dead this morning in Brantley.


----------



## kyhunter

Heard 4 maybe 5 this morning in hancock co.


----------



## DBrannon

nothing this morning in walker co


----------



## jkkj

3-17-09  Upson county. Heard 1 bird gobble 1 time bout 7:30.


----------



## Jody Hawk

Not a peep in Morgan Co. this morning.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

well heard a few on some wma this  past weekend. seen some strutting in some fields in baker an mitchell co. think we need to update this post jmo. lol


----------



## GAGE

Had 2 and a half gobbling this morning in Elbert Cty.    Nothing real hot, 17 gobbles total from 6:43-7:50.     Fog shut them down and the half was a jake in full strutt at 20 yards...cute little fella.


----------



## dfhooked

7 birds hammerin for about 20 minutes then silent in crawford county this mornin. went to upson property after that and saw 8 jakes and some hens.


----------



## gafishnut

*Big Bird*

Heard one gobblin like crazy this morning about 6:15, yelling like crazy he was.  Next thing I know my alarm clock's goin' off ; (


----------



## cddogfan1

Heard nothing this morning in Laurens.


----------



## GA DAWG

Not only are they gobbling of a morning in north ga..They are sounding off right before dark already also!!!!!!


----------



## southGAlefty

Not a peep this morning on the Grady/Thomas line


----------



## jlc557

Not a peep in Stewart County this morning.


----------



## long sitter

Went this morning to my club in Henry, Butts county and didn't hear anything, I was really surprised.
Maybe Saturday, good luck to all the turkey addicts, get all the sleep you plan on getting before saturday


----------



## OleRed15

heard 2 birds this morning gobbling at owls and once at a train in eastman, dodge county. Also seens 2 hens feeding in the food plots about 9.


----------



## Retired Army Guy

Ain't heard nothing yet in the mountains (mainly Lumpkin Co.) or North Hall county.  Still plenty early for this part of the state though.


----------



## Dpsmith

talked to my uncle yesterday he went sunday and heard between 8-12 gobbling on dodge/laurens county line. thats middle ga for those who dont know.


----------



## trkyhnt89

not georgia, but it is ON down here in central florida!


----------



## hudalla

heard a few in green county this morning before 830......man im pumped


----------



## basskid5000

*anything new on bartow co. gobblers?*

how about bartow co.? 
 any new reports?


----------



## Will-dawg

hit my owl hoot once this evening at 7:40--had 3 or either 4  birds gobble back.  This was in Hart county.


----------



## southGAlefty

Quiet again this morning in Grady...maybe tomorrow


----------



## hoppie

It was way to windy and I did not have time to move around, so I did not hear anything in Houston County. My brother heard multiple birds all over a property on a club he is in (middle Georgia).


----------



## GAGE

Heard 2 in Elbert Cty  this morning.


----------



## REBELBOWHUNTER

Going good this morning in lee county


----------



## Big Country

Nothing in Twiggs this morn.


----------



## GA DAWG

I heard 5 this morning..


----------



## woods-n-water

4 or 5 birds gobbled until they hit the ground this morning in upson


----------



## Brian Groce

Heard Three different Gobblers gobble a total of about 30 times on the roost.  They hit the ground and caught lock jaw.  I did call in a coyote.  He ain't with us anymore.  North West Bartow


----------



## backyard buck

Great in talbot county.heard five different gobblers sat. morning.responding well to calls.


----------



## Retired Army Guy

Lumpkin, very little gobbling but a tiny bit.  Killed one mature gobbler today ;he gobbled once and came in Spitting & Drumming and Strutting.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

well heard some gobblin in calhoun co. seen some strutting in mitchell co. heard 2 in grady co. just cant go on any of them


----------



## hoppie

Heard about 11 or 12 yesterday. Not much off the roost, but struck 7 or 8 in one spot, but to bad they were on the wrong side of the river.


----------



## LeePea

Heard around 8 or so Monday in Wilkes county and only 1 this morning in Morgan county around 9.


----------



## duckhunter2.0

*Rome GA and Cumming*

I went to my hunting club in Rome opening morning.  Heard two different toms gobbling on the roost.  Once they hit the ground it was complete silence.  

Anyone hunting in Cumming?  Heard any birds?


----------



## struttin n ruttin

Opening Morning in Harris where I was at, I did not hear any. They did gobble good the next day(Sunday). I heard 5 together gobble 10 times on the roost and about 20 when they were on the ground. Had 2 longbeards come in that afternoon with 5 hens. They came to the calls silent, but gobbled to crows. They never presented a shot.


----------



## GA DAWG

duckhunter2.0 said:


> I went to my hunting club in Rome opening morning.  Heard two different toms gobbling on the roost.  Once they hit the ground it was complete silence.
> 
> Anyone hunting in Cumming?  Heard any birds?


I've heard in dawson..Didnt know anywhere was left to hunt in or around cumming with any turkeys on it


----------



## arrows17

*south ga.  and North fl.  REPORT*

We hunted hard this week and have not heard but 2 birds all week in south ga. And alittle in north fl. We are see track and some bird on the ground tough out the day but not to much gobbling. Is anyone see and hearding the same thing?


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

well i hav been hearing them in grady co an  calhoun co hope they will be gobblin in the morning


----------



## southGAlefty

Called one in yesterday on the Grady/Thomas line, he gobbled a few times when he saw my decoys but was silent up until that point. Have been gobbling decent thus far though


----------



## M Sharpe

Went to Oaky Woods a couple of afternoons. Heard nothing. Went to Ft. Stewart today, heard one gobble. He gobbled once at my cutting(shock gobble), but nothing else.


----------



## bowhuntonly

Haven't heard a single bird yet....anywhere!


----------



## lambos77

I had at least 8 gobbling this morning. I picked the wrong 1 to go after.


----------



## 00Beau

Had one gobble twice in Hancock yesterday and then silence/ 0 gobbles Saturday


----------



## struttin n ruttin

I heard 1 gobble 4 times yesterday in Harris County


----------



## DCHunter

I think I might have maybe heard what was maybe a gobble in the distance in Meriwether at about 11:30 this a.m. Other than that silence.


----------



## duckhunter2.0

*Cumming...*



GA DAWG said:


> I've heard in dawson..Didnt know anywhere was left to hunt in or around cumming with any turkeys on it



It's the same place I deer hunt over here.  Bow only.  I have not had time to scout because I have been hunting in Floyd County.  They are not doing S%#* over there.  NO gobbling at all yesterday morning.


----------



## duckhunter2.0

NOTHING in Floyd county.  It was 32 degrees there yesterday and SLOWLY warmed up throughout the day but absolutely NO gobbling.  I walked almost the entire 500 acres and called every 15-20 minutes to no avail.  Shock calls did not work either.


----------



## hoppie

Turkeys did not gobble yesterday. Heard one early across the river. The hens were cuttin up, but that was it.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

well they were talking this morning right up till i shot  my bird. had 8 birds gobblin in  calhoun co.


----------



## deerbuster

3 or 4 mayb 5 different birds gobbling till about 10 this morning in Wilcox


----------



## LeePea

Had 4 or 5 gobbling this morning the last one I heard was around 10.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

well heard some birds this morning but they had hens  in calhoun co


----------



## BigBuckDown08

Gobbling has been great, heard plenty of birds in paulding and polk county. Killed a mature tom opening morning 1" 5/16 spurs 9 1/2 inch beard.Afternoon hunts have been really productive also killed another mature tom monday evening aroung 6pm 1" spurs 9" beard. Both birds were alone and gobbling really good and looking for some company. All I can say to everyone is the best is yet to come!


----------



## 00Beau

Had 4 going this morning ,two quit as soon as they hit the ground, other two gobbled 15-20 minutes and quit. Hancock County.


----------



## DBrannon

I had one gobble one time Friday afternoon. That was the first afternoon gobble I have heard all season, but couldn't pull him in. Saturday morning we had them gobbling pretty good on the roost, but I guess they shututp when they hit the ground or they went a long way away from us.


----------



## Curtis-UGA

Heard 2 gobbling in Taylor Co. this morning. One gobbled till about 8:30 the other one till 10:30 even in the rain and lightning.


----------



## HenryHunter

Had 4-5 different birds tearing it up in Henry County this morning. Now there is 1 less out there Gobbling.


----------



## Husky Bottoms

Had a couple gobble back at calling in Meriweather this afternoon, never came in after an hour, slipped out of the pines to a field edge to check, 4 gobblers for sure out of about 15 birds.  They would gobble just wouldn't come, closest I got was about 60 yards.


----------



## struttin n ruttin

Heard two at least gobble about ten times to thunder Sunday morning. I cutt and they would answer, but would not come in.


----------



## Take Em Matt 2

gobbling like crazy out 1048 on cedar creek today! took two clients out but one of the guys spooked em!


----------



## fowl play

Had birds gobbling all down the creek bottom this morning started @ 6:40 still gobbling at 9:00 

One did bite the dust @ 7:35 this morning, and the best part was he had no hens!!!!! hit the ground and came straight in.  10" beard, 1 1/18 needle sharp spurs.

I have seen hens sitting the last two days in meriwether county starting to notice more birds showing up on my property as they are moving lookin for receptive hens.


----------



## CuttinNrunnin

fowl play said:


> Had birds gobbling all down the creek bottom this morning started @ 6:40 still gobbling at 9:00
> 
> One did bite the dust @ 7:35 this morning, and the best part was he had no hens!!!!! hit the ground and came straight in.  10" beard, 1 1/18 needle sharp spurs.
> 
> I have seen hens sitting the last two days in meriwether county starting to notice more birds showing up on my property as they are moving lookin for receptive hens.



good to hear


----------



## blindhog

Maybe the "gobbling lull" is about to stop.


----------



## struttin n ruttin

Heard 1 gobble 4 times to crows this morning. Would not gobble to me at all. Never saw him, he is a tough one. He has kicked my butt all season.


----------



## 00Beau

Two different birds gobbled twice each this morning and then the hens took them away.


----------



## bowhuntonly

Finally heard two birds this morning. They gobbled plenty on the roost then were quiet when they hit the ground.


----------



## eagleeyecherry

heard 1 WAYYYYY off this morning. he gobbled 5 or 6 six times then he shut up. It was around 8 o' clock or so, i guess he was off roost when gobbling.


----------



## hoppie

Last Wednesday had 6 hammer at one time when I cut, but that was all I heard, other than the hens taking him away. Saturday had one gobbling his head off, but once again the hen kept him at about 60 yrds and then they left, along with a few other birds on the backside of the property. Yesterday the birds blew up everywhere. We set up on a bird on the roost, but he was on an island, so we went to 3 other birds, but they turned out to be jakes with a mature gobble. Slipped up 30 yards behind us and gobbled when I cut. Scared the crap out of us. So maybe they are fixing to get right.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

well they hav gone silent in all the places i hunt  in calhoun an grady an mitchell co


----------



## Take Em Matt 2

only two gobbles this morning on cedar creek about 500 yards away. heard about three gun shots but didnt see anything on the kill sheets. im starting to think cedar creek is over hunted


----------



## ProlineNSX

Toms are going nuts gobbling at everything on our Putnum land.  Been after one boss tom the 2 past weekends.....  He's tough.  Always loaded up with hens.  Last Saturday morning, he gobbled atleast a hundred times.  haven't got a shot at him yet..... But the chase has been awsume!  hehe


----------



## Stick

Screven County was dead silent this morning.  They've been gobbling pretty good on the roost, but henned up and quiet after flydown.


----------



## HUNTERBOB

Been hunting Pine Log and some private land in cherokee finally heard one gobble 2 days ago in a bottom flew down and shut up,this morning had 2 gobbling flew down and shut up then about 10 am had one come in silent stayed out 100yds strutting and left.Went to go to my truck which i could see about 400yds away one strutting around it .cold nights and wind i just dont think their ready yet maybe couple of weeks


----------



## whitetailfreak

cohutta was silent on 4-17


----------



## bearhunter39

heard my first gobble of morning at 1030 am this morning on cohutta


----------



## 00Beau

4-5 gobbling on limb at 6:45 saturday morning but shut-up on the ground and only one gobbled on the limb this morning at 6:30 and at 8:30 three got on fire but could not close the deal. Hancock Co. Frustrated !!!!!!!!!


----------



## r_hammett86

Out in Senoia got a big ol' long beard away from six hens gobbling his head off, to bad my hunting partner didn't blow it off. that bird is somewhere in alaska by now. that only goes to show you wait till you know when you pul the trigger he'll fall. otherwise when you rush and pull the trigger he'll just fly insted. 

Also went to Westoint WMA in troop and had one gobbling a few times. 

And also had one gobble in thomaston on some of our other hunting property. 

we can get em to gobbel but having porblems with the killing aspect of it. i'll let ya know when we finally close a deal. GOOD LUCK GUYS AND GALS.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

heard 2 gobblin in grady co this morning at 6;50.but got quiet after that


----------



## Ace1313

Killed a bird that gobbled good this morning.  All week this week in N. Ga Cherokee county the gobblers have been out trolling.  The hens for the most part have gone to nest on our property.


----------



## ALLBEEF

I had a big bird burning up this morning in Berrien Co. But had to leave him to head to work


----------



## badcreek

It was hot in Greene county this weekend. I heard 3 birds gobble on the roost on Friday, one on Sat, and 8 gobbled until about 9:30 on Sunday. My dad and I killed one each on Friday and he missed one Sunday.


----------



## Timberdawg

Total silence in Dougherty Co today.


----------



## bushhawg92

anyone had any kind of luck in marion county this season?


----------



## bearhunter39

There still gobbling in North Georgia in the mountain's ,too bad season is over it's going too be a long 10 month's


----------

